# TT QUATTRO SPORT has arrived!!!!!



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT QUATTRO SPORT has arrived!!!!!

:roll:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Where???? :roll:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...I've still got the one Audi UK lent me - it's not for everybody! The carbon roof just resonates at 165mph and 8k revs!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its on the way to Torquay ... see the Torquay event NOW !


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

link here! :wink: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=34100
ANT


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ANT said:


> link here! :wink: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=34100
> ANT


...this thread is no good without a pic!!! :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

couldn't agree more....I will try to get one!:wink: if Audi will let me have it :?

even better than that tho see it in the flesh and book The TTorquay event!!

ANT


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ant - is this confirmed confirmed?

ie, can I put it in the absoluTTe article?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS - picture below:

Shame it's of the A3 Quattro sport


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ANT said:


> couldn't agree more....I will try to get one!:wink: if Audi will let me have it :?
> 
> even better than that tho see it in the flesh and book The TTorquay event!!
> 
> ANT


...come on, pull your finger out fellow 6'er!!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No here is the real pic......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTotal said:


> No here is the real pic......


That's almost as tasteful as yours was with the bullet holes on it.

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Kell,
I spoke to James of Audi UK on the 19th and he has said everything is looking set for TTorquay 2005 , the date has to be finally confirmed by Germany, but as long as there are no disasters with the build date and shipping everything will be ok. I think it's good to go in the mag tho! Just spoke to them again tonight and Its 99% sure!

ANT


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Just a couple of hour's to first pictures tonight Monday 2-21-2005.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kell said:


> That's almost as tasteful as yours was with the bullet holes on it.
> 
> [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Oh yes I remember it well.....


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Just a couple of hour's to first pictures tonight Monday 2-21-2005.
> 
> wfg, Hans.


...yes, but will they be PS, BS or real?! :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Just a couple of hour's to first pictures tonight Monday 2-21-2005.
> 
> wfg, Hans.


The real thing or photoshoped?


----------



## paul180 (Aug 12, 2003)

ANT,

Perhaps you can confirm this, but the word on the street is that the TT Quattro Sport is already in Torquay and that Elvis was seen at the wheel.

I take it the figure hugging bucket seats are on the large side, then? :?

Paul


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple of hour's to first pictures tonight Monday 2-21-2005.
> ...


Real pictures of the Audi TT "Sport Quattro" and it will be introduced at the same time as the new RS4 tonight 24:00 hour.
Here are the first pictures of the RS4.

















wfg, Hans.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

If you don't book you'll never know the truth!!!!!!!!  
ANT


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Iceman said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


THat looks suspicously like the one I saw in London parked outside my office about three weeks ago.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

why midnight?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Jae said:


> why midnight?


Becorse that is the start of the 25th anniversary of Quattro with a lot of fireworks to celebrate.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

is this just a bunch of bullshit?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Guess we'll find out in about an hour


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Surely midnight mainland europe time (as Quattro is German), so 6 minutes ago?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...ok, bored now! Where is it and what bits can I nick off it's parts list!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nothing yet on Audi.co.uk.....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

although (and slightly off topic), I did find this page http://www.audi.com/de/de/unternehmen/n ... ws=1654429

on audi.de - which includes (with my extreemley dodgy German):

Audi TT: 
TT CoupÃ©: Mitte April 2005 
TT Roadster: Mitte April 2005

Nothing yet about the Sport tho


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Here Are the pics of the *Audi TT Quattro Sport*.

























wfg, Hans.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

lovin that!!!! how the tt should have always been :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Great Colour (the best? -is it mauritius or kingfisher???)

I want the wheels NOW


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

NICE!  SHOCKED! SHAME NO V6 Bi Turbo!!! :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Great Colour (the best? -is it mauritius or kingfisher???)


...it looks like my old Ford Racing Blue!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...I'm liking the matching backs of those seats and those wheels look awesome!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Here Are the pics of the *Audi TT Quattro Sport*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...well done Iceman! I want some more pics and a spec now! What weight is it?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Looks like Mauritius 

Off road suspension tho?

Iceman - my German isn't up to the translation, but as this appears to be a German Car Mag - how confident are you that these are REAL Audi pics, not another 'RS TT' type thing.
ie someone from a tuning shot basing a mock up on the rumours?

Not wanting to cast doubts - just asking!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Great Colour (the best? -is it mauritius or kingfisher???)


*...it looks like my old Ford Racing Blue![/*quote]

Did I ever say my previous was a Mondey ST200!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Iceman - my German isn't up to the translation, but as this appears to be a German Car Mag - how confident are you that these are REAL Audi pics, not another 'RS TT' type thing.
> ie someone from a tuning shot basing a mock up on the rumours?
> 
> Not wanting to cast doubts - just asking!


This are real Audi pics.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

babel fish translation:

More achievement, fewer weight - under this slogan AUDI brings an AUDI TT Quattro sport uprated on 240 HP for 41.600 euro on the market. Its public premiere celebrates the newest branch of the series with that 1.8 litre turbo-four-cylinders on the car salon in Geneva. Introduction on the market is short thereafter. 
The turbo engine, which came in the strongest series version so far on 225 HP, lifts now 40 Nm more torques with 320 Nm on the crankshaft. Thus the CoupÃƒÂ© accelerates in 5.9 seconds (series: 7.5 seconds) of zero on 100 km/h. As maximum speed 250 things stand for 22 to beech - km/h more. The power transmission takes over the manual six-course transmission from the six cylinder Top model TT 3.2. Likewise of this the rear soil was taken over, which permits it to shift the battery in the tail and to optimize thus the weight distribution. Apropos soil: The s-LINE-Sportfahrwerk naeherbringt the body of the TT to the ground a little. The correct contact to the bitumen 18-Zoll-Raeder in the 15-Speichen-Look with tires keeps the size to 235/40.
Spoiler work and Bi-Color-lacquer finish
In things Diaet facilitated engineers of the Quattro GmbH the TT by 75 kilograms. The back bank developed, here are now a tie bar and a separation net. The climatic mechanism was exchanged against twelve kilograms an easier heating, and the Serienbestuhlung had to yield Recaro Sportschalensitzen. The unloaded weight of the TT Quattro sport amounts to after the Abspecken 1,390 kilograms, the weight per horsepower 5.8 kilograms per HP.

The s-LINE-Exterieur-package at the TT sport Quattro contains among other things special bumpers and changed Seitenschweller as well as a diffuser screen at the tail with two black final pipes. In addition the air intakes are in front, coloured set off the outside mirror housings as well as tail spoilers and diffuser. The roof is painted, the Body in the Perl effect colors Avussilber, Misanorot, Mauritius-blue, light silver or is kept phantom black in phantom-black Perl effect. The colors of the vehicle body appear also on the backs of the seat bowls.

In the interior noble materials are to spoil the passengers. Suitably the Alcantara/Leder coverings are covered steering wheel, emergency brake and Schalthebelknauf with Alcantara. Re-tooling devices for suspender belts are both already in the seats and for the body present. The standard covers among other things xenon headlights and a baggage net.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Iceman said:


> This are real Audi pics.
> 
> wfg, Hans.


excellent find - nice one


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Das Leergewicht des TT Quattro Sport betrÃ¤gt nach dem Abspecken 1.390 Kilogramm, das Leistungsgewicht 5,8 Kilogramm pro PS.

1390kg.

Thats about the same weight as my FWD 180?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> babel fish translation:
> 
> More achievement, fewer weight - under this slogan AUDI brings an AUDI TT Quattro sport uprated on 240 HP for 41.600 euro on the market. Its public premiere celebrates the newest branch of the series with that 1.8 litre turbo-four-cylinders on the car salon in Geneva. Introduction on the market is short thereafter.
> The turbo engine, which came in the strongest series version so far on 225 HP, lifts now 40 Nm more torques with 320 Nm on the crankshaft. Thus the CoupÃƒÂ© accelerates in 5.9 seconds (series: 7.5 seconds) of zero on 100 km/h. As maximum speed 250 things stand for 22 to beech - km/h more. The power transmission takes over the manual six-course transmission from the six cylinder Top model TT 3.2. Likewise of this the rear soil was taken over, which permits it to shift the battery in the tail and to optimize thus the weight distribution. Apropos soil: The s-LINE-Sportfahrwerk naeherbringt the body of the TT to the ground a little. The correct contact to the bitumen 18-Zoll-Raeder in the 15-Speichen-Look with tires keeps the size to 235/40.
> ...


Is this a no cost option?????


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...anybody want to buy my RS4's?!?! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Specs.*
1.8T engine,
240 bhp, 
320 Nm of torque, 
1390 Kg, 
0-100 in 5.9 Sec, 
6 speed Manuel, 
235/40ZR18", 
5.8 Kg/bhp.
Price in Euro's 41.600,-

wfg, Hans.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


...Did I ever say my previous was a Ford Racing Puma! :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Audi TT Quattro Sport.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Iceman said:


> *Audi TT Quattro Sport.*
> 
> wfg, Hans.


sorry, not sold on the two tone paintwork....

Also, would miss the 3.2 growl and DSG fun....

Each to their own though...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

andya said:


> sorry, not sold on the two tone paintwork....
> 
> Also, would miss the 3.2 growl and DSG fun....


...I'm with you on this...but the wheels will be mine...would look nice on my -25mm new Eibach pro springs? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There was a rumour almost 3 years ago about a 240/245 bhp TT that never happened. I guess marketing decided to delay this, till today.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> andya said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, not sold on the two tone paintwork....
> ...


I always used to fancy the Oz Superturismo wheels and i think these look similar...

Good to here you used to have an FRP...I had a standard 1.7 - great car


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> andya said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, not sold on the two tone paintwork....
> ...


Are these in yet?

Any pics???

Kev


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > andya said:
> ...


...a bit OT (sorry!) but they'll be in by mid March - Now where's the part number for these TT Sport wheels? Nutts? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My reading of that translation was that they've ditched the rear seats and fitted a rear sway bar, maybe a la 350z...

I hope so. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> My reading of that translation was that they've ditched the rear seats and fitted a rear sway bar, maybe a la 350z...


...rear seats have definately gone Tim - especially as the front seats are solid. So give us the techno babble on this sway bar thingy then Tim - me no understand! :wink:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks OK, but the new RS4 8) 8) 8) 
Where do I sign my life away?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > My reading of that translation was that they've ditched the rear seats and fitted a rear sway bar, maybe a la 350z...
> ...


In the 350z, it was a big bar that connects the top of the suspension struts - like the one you can see in the engine bay, but for the rear...

They made a feature of it in the Z by encasing it in plastic. It effectively cut the boot in half (!) but still gave usable load space, as you could fit stuff under it...

I would cry with laughter if they've done this to the TT. Not because its a bad thing - but because you guys all laughed and said the 350z was a copy of the TT. 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


...ah, a strut brace then? Could be interesting? Although I would have thought the brace would end up in the TT's boot space as logistically that would be where the sus turrets would terminate? We'll see I guess...cheers


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Maybe the 350 is a copy of the Civic Type R, that has a rear strut brace as standard :wink: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jwball said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Filling the boot? :lol:


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

You can see the design cues and similarities!

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/galle ... 20and%20B7)/RS4%20(B7)/Sedan%20-%20EU

Cheers

James


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

jameslunn said:


> You can see the design cues and similarities!
> 
> http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/galle ... 20and%20B7)/RS4%20(B7)/Sedan%20-%20EU
> 
> ...


I want these :evil: :evil: :evil: wheels Are they already available and if so, where do I get them  please


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

What colour is that RS4? it looks amazing. Is it sprint Blue?


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is a translated german site: http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is another site: http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

nolive said:


> jameslunn said:
> 
> 
> > You can see the design cues and similarities!
> ...


Here is the wheel: http://s117957141.onlinehome.us/Audi/25quattro/RS4 Tire1 (Small).JPG
RS4 Movie: http://s117957141.onlinehome.us/Audi/25quattro/RS4 launch video.MOV


----------



## hoTTdog (May 18, 2004)

They could have at least tried a bit harder with it's diet. TTQS unladen weight (1390 kg) is only 20 kg less than the current TTCQ (1410 kg) :? Still, 5.9 to 62 isn't too bad :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

They were claiming a 70Kg loss from somewhere...
(14Kg from the aircon alone IIRC)

Not a *huge* loss - but I guess it all helps


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

hoTTdog said:


> They could have at least tried a bit harder with it's diet. TTQS unladen weight (1390 kg) is only 20 kg less than the current TTCQ (1410 kg) :? Still, 5.9 to 62 isn't too bad :wink:


My current TT weights 1465 kgs. Just check the sticker in the service book on the front page to see what it reads.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> hoTTdog said:
> 
> 
> > My current TT weights 1465 kgs. Just check the sticker in the service book on the front page to see what it reads.


...yep, sounds about right...


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

just remember, you cant always believe what u read


----------



## hoTTdog (May 18, 2004)

1465 kg 'unladen' weight? It says 1410 kg on audi.co.uk... I should have known not to trust their website :?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks like it has a set of uprated anchors. Either that or someones taken a paint brush to the old ones.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

hoTTdog said:


> 1465 kg 'unladen' weight? It says 1410 kg on audi.co.uk... I should have known not to trust their website :?


...they also said the 3.2 DSG 6'er is quicker to 60 than then 1.8T!...Oh, it is! :lol: :wink: <--- JOKE!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Nick225TT said:


> Looks like it has a set of uprated anchors. Either that or someones taken a paint brush to the old ones.


...they're the ones of the 3.2 (S4 derived) if I read the spec correctly...nowt wrong with these babies but Brembo 4 pots they're not - but the up keep is not neither!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The TTQ sport have 8Jx18" wheels on the front and 8.5Jx18" on the back with 235/40ZR18" tyres. :? :? :?

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> They were claiming a 70Kg loss from somewhere...
> (14Kg from the aircon alone IIRC)
> 
> Not a *huge* loss - but I guess it all helps


You'll loose that in changing the seats alone!
You wouldn't believe the weight in the original seats.... the Recaro Pole Positions are ultra light. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost as tasteful as yours was with the bullet holes on it.
> ...


Its a good job you removed those b4 Helen met you :wink:


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll ask to see if we can have the RS4 in TTorquay too!! :wink:

Think I know what their answer will be tho! 

ANT


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

That RS4 is incredible!!!

Redundancy payment is in danger ......[smiley=help.gif]

Should we open a book on Jampott and ScoTTy to see who get's one first? :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Insurance Group 23!!! :? No way?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Not at all impressed with the Sport TT. I was expecting something more, and I do not like the two-tone paintjob at all.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Insurance Group 23!!! :? No way?


Especially as they stop at 20.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

clived said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance Group 23!!! :? No way?
> ...


...do they? Not according to the spec on Germancarfans... :? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> That RS4 is incredible!!!
> 
> Redundancy payment is in danger ......[smiley=help.gif]
> 
> Should we open a book on Jampott and ScoTTy to see who get's one first? :lol:


I fear the RS4 is somewhat out of my price range for a while...

In anycase, I want to go more "sporting" next time. Junk the S4 for a TVR and a dependable estate car. Maybe. Or something. I dunno.

Or maybe an RS4 Avant. :-*


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > That RS4 is incredible!!!
> ...


Tim, do anything, but don't go for a TVR...they are widow makers.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I quite like it but I can't see the point in spending another Â£15k on top of the current car for a fractionally different performance. If it's anything like the RS6, it's residuals will not be good. May be I'll wait until they bring out the B8 RS4...in about 5 or 6 years! :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...what's the cost of the RS4?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The suggestion on some forums is Â£50k for a saloon and Â£55k for an avant.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The suggestion on some forums is Â£50k for a saloon and Â£55k for an avant.


...holy moly! That's one expensive motor! In range of a damn fine specimen of a 2nd hand Porsche if that's your thing I guess? It is pretty cool though - all I can say is that if the TT's replacement takes design ques from this then I'll sign up! That steering wheel - jeez what a motor!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Tim, do anything, but don't go for a TVR...they are widow makers.


Yeah your wife will get so p1$$ed off with the car constantly breaking down she will probably kill you for buying it


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

just wondering, if Audi can make the S4 (essentially a family car on steroids) produce over 100bhp per litre, why doesn't the 3.2 TT (a sports car) have the 320bhp IT deserves... :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree, the next 3.2 really needs to be special.

Power needs to be at least 300hp and more torque.

250hp compared to 225, really isnt a lot for a top model car.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

S11 W TT said:


> just wondering, if Audi can make the S4 (essentially a family car on steroids) produce over 100bhp per litre, why doesn't the 3.2 TT (a sports car) have the 320bhp IT deserves... :?


1. Because it doesn't cost Â£40k. 
2. The DSG could struggle IIRC with that much power.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

im sure to squeeze 50 bhp out of that engine isn't going to cost Â£10k per car extra, and as for the dsg, surely this was designed initailly around the power of the engine not the other way round.... ready for the upset tho... who needs DSG  :lol: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

S11 W TT said:


> im sure to squeeze 50 bhp out of that engine isn't going to cost Â£10k per car extra, and as for the dsg, surely this was designed initailly around the power of the engine not the other way round.... ready for the upset tho... who needs DSG  :lol: :evil: :twisted:


Sorry DSG was designed around itself and nothing else. 
They then thought "what do we do if we connect it to an engine?"

50 Bhp extra from a N/A engine is quite a big deal.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

not 10K big deal tho, just saying they should have given it a little more thought when the 3.2 was released, im sure lots of people on here would agree with that! there are plenty manufacturers out that making 300bhp 3litre engines and Audi should be able to do that with their heritage... As for the DSG, its a brilliant bit of kit im not denying that, but when you design a top of the line bit of eqipment like that, you'd know its going in the higher priced performance cars so surely power handling was a priority issue...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

S11 W TT said:


> who needs DSG  :lol: :evil: :twisted:


...me for one as it's a damn sight quicker and more functional than that crap notchy 6 speed under your tunnel! :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

:wink: :-*


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

HE HE! :lol: :wink:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

S11 W TT said:


> there are plenty manufacturers out that making 300bhp 3litre engines.


Name some.
Then tell me how much they cost.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

They do have a 7sp DSG box within VAG thats under development


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Nick225TT said:


> They do have a 7sp DSG box within VAG thats under development


...cool - it's the DSG-s box I guess. The new TT MKII will need a DSG and V6 option from the off for me to put my money down.

Incidently, I'm sure Audi will remove a few TT models now surely as if peeps want luxury they get the 3.2 if they want 'sport' they get the TTQS and if they don't want to spend the cash on either they get a 180/150 - 1.8T 225 model days are numered I guess? :? Now all we need is TT 3.2 FSi Quattro Sport with DSG-s and 300ps? Who'd buy that? :wink:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > They do have a 7sp DSG box within VAG thats under development
> ...


The 3.2 is still a 'newish' engine and the MKII will get the FSI version of it and a rumoured a 3.6 lt version in the TTs as well.

The 1.8t days are numbered with introduction of the 2.0T. If Audi had put the current DSG box in the new TTQS hooked up to a 240bhp 1.8 then they may have a had a 'winner' on their hands.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Nick225TT said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nick225TT said:
> ...


I agree


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

least we agree on something there jwball.... still determined to find these 300bhp 3litres tho  :? :twisted:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

S11 W TT said:


> just wondering, if Audi can make the S4 (essentially a family car on steroids) produce over 100bhp per litre, why doesn't the 3.2 TT (a sports car) have the 320bhp IT deserves... :?


Coz Audi don't produce an S4 putting out over 100bhp per litre.

The newly announced RS4 just hits 100 (4.2L outputting 420bhp).

Have a look at the outputs of other similar V6s and you'll see the current output isn't too bad.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

ok ok im sorry i made the comment now, i was mearly asking, although a little tongue in cheek... i just thought the TT sports car market would maybe be a larger area to put in engine deveolpment than the S4 but i suppose the market is there for the S4 also, probably more as it will be for professionals with more Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ Kinda expected a 3.2 to be doing between 280bhp and 300bhp if the technologies were there to make the S4 4.2litre do 420bhp... just an observation!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think you've misread/interpreted my post. I wasn't having a pop I was simply explaining. Not beating you down or anything so don't understand the "ok ok...just an observation" stuff? ho hum :?

The TT is not gonna have much development time spent of it due to the age of the model. They're focusing on the next one when it comes to developments/engines etc.



Nick225TT said:


> The 1.8t days are numbered with introduction of the 2.0T. If Audi had put the current DSG box in the new TTQS hooked up to a 240bhp 1.8 then they may have a had a 'winner' on their hands.


The 1.8t days were numbered despite the introduction of the 2.0T. The 1.8T 225 is not Euro IV compliant (as I understand it).


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

its ok scotty i wasnt just you, i was just surprised at the negative responses to my initail comment, only one guy agreed, just surprised thats all... still gonna try and fill your heads with my bizzarre wisdom :wink: (and crap spelling!)


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

imho the horsepower is ok (240), but the weight reduction is just ridiculous. If they managed to make one at 1100 kg or sth, now that would mean something. But now it hardly makes a difference.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

If I've not spotted (or remembered  ) this in the 8 pages
of this thread forgive me, but I have been told that they are
only producing 1000 RHD examples :? 
It strikes me that this number (if true) is neither commercially
viable for Audi nor exclusive enough for the consumer.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

highTT i kinda agree but i think this is worldwide If my memory serves me correctly so kinda exclusive kinda not... like the R32 but i do seem to see loads :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

HighTT said:


> If I've not spotted (or remembered  ) this in the 8 pages
> of this thread forgive me, but I have been told that they are
> only producing 1000 RHD examples :?
> It strikes me that this number (if true) is neither commercially
> viable for Audi nor exclusive enough for the consumer.


They maybe concerned that, being shit, they won't find more than 1000 fools...


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

good call jampott.. although am tempted but the racing seats!!!


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

HighTT said:


> It strikes me that this number (if true) is neither commercially
> viable for Audi nor exclusive enough for the consumer.


What makes you say that?

I think the idea is just to sell off some of the outstanding stock (at full price) before the new model is launched, so it makes perfect sense for Audi.... and at the same time looks 'sweeter' for the customer who doesn't mind getting a 'run out' model as long as it's more 'special'.

Personally. I'll wait for the new model - once it's out, residials of the current model are bound to take a hit IMO, whether it's a special edition or not.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

hiTTchy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > It strikes me that this number (if true) is neither commercially
> ...


What made me say that? ......
The idea just popped into my head ..... and I posted 

Normally AFAIK a 'run out' model is loaded with extras
(except the one feature you really want) and is priced at no more
than a more basic version of what is to be replaced.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Can't see the point myself!


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

HighTT said:


> Normally AFAIK a 'run out' model is loaded with extras
> (except the one feature you really want) and is priced at no more
> than a more basic version of what is to be replaced.


It is loaded with extras..... a two tone paintjob and recaro seats. What more do you want :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

hiTTchy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Normally AFAIK a 'run out' model is loaded with extras
> ...


A vinyl roof :!: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

HighTT said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


I had a Metallic Rose Austin Mini 1100 Special (1979) which had a lush vinyl roof. 8) It was cooler than Jesus on a cold day.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

It has wider rims on the rear than the front :?

As the TT is inherently a FWD under-steering car
(with a small variable amount of drive to the rears)
what is the point of this ..... on a 911 I can understand it.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Mostly looks! Tyres are 235 wide all-round so not really a reason for wider rear wheels.
If you look at wheel specs for the TT, you'll see that you can have 7,5" wide wheels with 225 tyres (on the 7-spoke 3.2 wheels) but you can have 8" wide wheels as well (the RS TT ones) with 225 tyres as well.


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm just about to sign on the line for a Phantom black TTQS to replace my 225C... I think it will look stunning...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/silver/TTQSBW.jpg

Do you think I'm making a really bad call? Should I wait for the TT MkII ? Thing is my car comes out of warranty in May and has been to the moon and back mileage wise so I have to make a move now.

All views welcome!


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

I considered it for a few seconds and then ordered an alpina roadster s for similar money (well 33.5k) which is a hell of alot rarer (only 150 made worldwide)... your call though :?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

S11 W TT said:


> I considered it for a few seconds and then ordered an alpina roadster s for similar money (well 33.5k) which is a hell of alot rarer (only 150 made worldwide)... your call though :?


And a hell of a lot quicker.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

exactly :twisted:

no roof either, same amount of seats tho :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

silver said:


> I'm just about to sign on the line for a Phantom black TTQS to replace my 225C... I think it will look stunning...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/silver/TTQSBW.jpg
> 
> ...


Mate that is stunning! Thats def the only nice TT sport I have seen so far! 8)


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2002)

I agree the specs on the BM look impressive, but I was seeing OTR prices more like Â£38k.

A soft top isnt really an option for me at the mo, nor is storing a hardtop to bolt on when necessary, but I'm sure you will have enormous fun in it and I'm sure that the Z4 has shaken off the hairdressers car image that became synonymous with the Z3 :wink:

I think I fall into the same catagory as many people on another post today; really I'd like a 996 / 997 C but I would have to live in it if I bought it, perhaps in a couple of years if nearly new kidneys go up in value and I can sell one of mine.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

BM's are far too expensive.

I prefer my Quattro Sport.  :wink:


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2002)

I totally agree the two tone thing is pretty nasty, looks like it rolled over in the mud or something.

The major disadvantage with the TTQS I have hit is that the boot is no longer secure; both from the point of view you can see the contents (no parcel shelf or back seat) and the fact that you can access it from the car interior.


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

as you say this list price is Â£38k but with very little haggleing i got mine for Â£33.5k on the road which is about the same as the TT but far better performance and hopefully much better after sales service but we'll see if the BM's are as bulletproof as everyone one says. Not a bad price for a 5 second to 60 car with 300 bhp and very very exclusive (150 units compared to the tt's 1000 worldwide)


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2002)

Its certainly a fantastic deal you have negotiated.

You'll find the residuals are very good on the BM as well; well at least compared to TTs these days. As I recall the factory Z4 has valves in the exhaust system that open at different pressures to make a cool noise; have Alpina kept these in?


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

very good question Silver, one im struggling to answer  i presume so, but it has the B3 engine slipped in so there may be a differnet system slipped in lol it sounds awesome and goes like a train tho and im so excited, like a little kid again (hang on im only 21) i keep smiling thinking of it!!!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S11 W TT said:


> very good question Silver, one im struggling to answer  i presume so, but it has the B3 engine slipped in so there may be a differnet system slipped in lol it sounds awesome and goes like a train tho and im so excited, like a little kid again (hang on im only 21) i keep smiling thinking of it!!!!!!


I wonder why they can only get Z4 money for them though... I mean, I don't doubt your haggling skills are legendary - but with the spec and reviews of the car, together with the obvious development costs for such a short production run, you'd think they'd hold out for "proper" money for them, wouldn't you?

I mean its not just a Z4 with a bodykit. Alpina are a respected brand. I don't understand why so cheap...


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

ok ok ok a little secret, its an ex demo one they wanted Â£35K for but only 100 odd miles but is just breaking it in i guess  but still chuffed as you like (grrrrr you got me again tim)


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2002)

are you sure its not the concept car ! check it actually contains a drive train beore you sign that cheque :wink:


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

hopefully it is, probably worth more lol!!!! seriously tho guys consider it if you get the chance to get one, i couldnt believe it when i saw and drove it


----------

